# Datei automatisch "Jaren"?



## Volvagia (4. Jun 2011)

Ich habe von solchen Startskripts wie Ant oder Maven keine Ahnung, deshalb klärt mich bitte mal auf. Ich habe einige Jars, die ich derzeit noch fix in dem Hauptprojekt eingebaut habe (als Source), und gerne von einen Server laden würde. Nur habe ich keine Lust, nach jeder Änderung zum Testen die Projekte in eine Jar zu packen. Deshalb habe ich mich gefragt, ob einer dieser Startskripts das erledigen könnte. Wenn ja, nennt mir bitte auch gleich ein paar Keywords, damit ich weiß wonach ich suchen muss.


----------



## hexx (4. Jun 2011)

Ant & Maven sind keine Startskripte, sondern Build(-management) Werkzeuge. Beide erfüllen ihren Zweck.

Ant kann man noch am ehesten mit einem klassischen make-Tool für Java vergleichen. Maven ist viel mehr. Es definiert einen Standard für die Strukturierung von Javaprojekten. Angefangen mit einer vorgegebenen Verzeichnisstruktur über einheitliche Buildtargets bis zu einem definierten Ablageort (Repositories) für Abhängigkeiten deines Projekts.

Erste Anlaufpunkte für Maven sind die Dokumentation auf der Webseite. Z.B. Maven - Maven in 5 Minutes. Und die freien Bücher von Sonatype: Books / Support Sonatype.com.


----------



## Volvagia (4. Jun 2011)

Danke. Sieht sehr viel komplizierter aus als ich gehofft habe. ^^


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2011)

Volvagia hat gesagt.:


> Danke. Sieht sehr viel komplizierter aus als ich gehofft habe. ^^



Einfach Klassen zu kompilieren und in ein Jar zu verpacken ist mit Maven trivial. Du brauchst eigentlich nur 
-einen Namen für den Artifact
-Deine Abhängigkeiten auflisten
Der Rest geht dann automatisch.

Je mehr customizing du benötigst, umso komplizierter wird es dann.


----------

